
Unlocking the Secrets Behind the Hummingbird's Frenzy - Hooke
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2017/07/hummingbird-secrets-speed-worlds-smallest-bird/
======
ivan_ah
related article with hummingbird videos:
[http://www.nationalgeographic.com/photography/proof/2017/06/...](http://www.nationalgeographic.com/photography/proof/2017/06/hummingbirds-
slow-motion-flight-videos/)

